# opencascade



## paulfrottawa (Apr 22, 2009)

I just compiled open cascade and need to do some post activities. Can someone tell me what I should know about.
___________________________________________
Open CASCADE has been installed under /usr/local/OpenCAS
and CASROOT must be set to /usr/local/OpenCAS/ros.

The instruction above is what I want to know more about.

You should then install the following ports:

- cad/opencascade-tutorial
- cad/opencascade-samples-qt
- cad/opencascade-samples-java

To get started, please read the documentation:
file:///usr/local/OpenCAS/doc/Overview/index.htm
___________________________

PS to compile opencascade I had to add this
pkg_add -r tclX

because this particular pkg from source wouldn't compile and was marked as broken.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 22, 2009)

paulfrottawa said:
			
		

> Open CASCADE has been installed under /usr/local/OpenCAS and CASROOT must be set to /usr/local/OpenCAS/ros.



(t)csh: setenv CASROOT /usr/local/OpenCAS/ros
(ba)sh: CASROOT=/usr/local/OpenCAS/ros; export CASROOT


----------



## paulfrottawa (Apr 28, 2009)

Just thought I would add that the port now installed without any modification a few days later.


meaning I didn't have to add the package tclX.

_________.


----------



## paulfrottawa (May 22, 2009)

Any way thanks for answering post 1. 
I havn't been able to get this working yet. If anyone has idea's let me know.

-____


some details from memory 
When I $CASROOT bsd/bin/DRAWEXE  I get /usr/local/OpenCAS/ros/ permission denied.

or when I try /usr/local/bin/DRAWEXE. i get "this ins't a true tk application"


----------

